# Up Close & Personal



## K9Kirk (Jun 19, 2021)

Got some close ups of this sandhill crane preening itself, it didn't seem to mind me being there and watching.

1




2



3



4



5



6


----------



## Mike Drone (Jun 19, 2021)

Awesome shots!  May I ask how you were able to get the purple in #4, or is it a trade secret? =]


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 19, 2021)

Mike Drone said:


> Awesome shots!  May I ask how you were able to get the purple in #4, or is it a trade secret? =]


I take it you're talking about the violet in the highlights on the wings, I was trying to correct that right after I posted it but you saw it before I was finished. I thought I'd corrected that previously in editing but apparently not enough. Don't know why there was so much light on that wing in that shot but not the others. Tough to deal with is all I can say. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 19, 2021)

It’s actions reminds me of a Kardashian when it knows a camera is close Nice ones, Kirk.


----------



## Mike Drone (Jun 19, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> I take it you're talking about the violet in the highlights on the wings, I was trying to correct that right after I posted it but you saw it before I was finished. I thought I'd corrected that previously in editing but apparently not enough. Don't know why there was so much light on that wing in that shot but not the others. Tough to deal with is all I can say. Thanks for your input.


No, no, that is not what I meant.  I like it and would like to have the ability to duplicate it as art.  I truly like that photo, sorry if there was any offense.  It was not intentional. =]


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 19, 2021)

Mike Drone said:


> No, no, that is not what I meant.  I like it and would like to have the ability to duplicate it as art.  I truly like that photo, sorry if there was any offense.  It was not intentional. =]


Not offended at all, I can be my own worse critic and I saw that violet on the wing before you did and there's still some there, drives me nuts! I am curious though as to what purple you are seeing. I myself see some purplish tones in the bg, is that what you were referring to?


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 19, 2021)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> It’s actions reminds me of a Kardashian when it knows a camera is close Nice ones, Kirk.


Ha! Those bird brains! Thanks, Dean.


----------



## Mike Drone (Jun 19, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Not offended at all, I can be my own worse critic and I saw that violet on the wing before you did and there's still some there, drives me nuts! I am curious though as to what purple you are seeing. I myself see some purplish tones in the bg, is that what you were referring to?


On #4, the back of his neck and the top of his right wing is all light pink/purple.  Awesome pics!


----------



## Warhorse (Jun 19, 2021)

Mike Drone said:


> On #4, the back of his neck and the top of his right wing is all light pink/purple.  Awesome pics!


I too was wondering what you were seeing that I wasn't. Now that you pinpointed it, I can see it, still a great set!

I do have a slight touch of color blindness.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 19, 2021)

Mike Drone said:


> On #4, the back of his neck and the top of his right wing is all light pink/purple.  Awesome pics!


Ok then, same thing I was seeing. Thanks for your input, I appreciate it.



Warhorse said:


> I too was wondering what you were seeing that I wasn't. Now that you pinpointed it, I can see it, still a great set!
> 
> I do have a slight touch of color blindness.


I'm just impatient and have the problem of looking around too fast and overlooking things ... things like whether the water is level or not but my trusty buddy, SpaceFace, always catches it and gives me a public spanking.


----------



## Space Face (Jun 19, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Ok then, same thing I was seeing. Thanks for your input, I appreciate it.
> 
> 
> I'm just impatient and have the problem of looking around too fast and overlooking things ... things like whether the water is level or not but my trusty buddy, SpaceFace, always catches it and gives me a public spanking.


You love a good spanking.😮😁


----------



## nokk (Jun 19, 2021)

Mike Drone said:


> Awesome shots!  May I ask how you were able to get the purple in #4, or is it a trade secret? =]


it's florida, all the old ladies get frosted tips.

great shots as always, k9!


----------



## pjaye (Jun 19, 2021)

Great set.


----------



## jeffashman (Jun 19, 2021)

That's a great set! #1 is National Geographic cover quality, really nice!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 19, 2021)

nokk said:


> it's florida, all the old ladies get frosted tips.


...and half the guys!


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 20, 2021)

These are ultimate beauty... just wonderful... awesome shots


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 20, 2021)

Photo Lady said:


> These are ultimate beauty... just wonderful... awesome shots


Thank you, PL.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 20, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Thank you, PL.


your very welcome


----------



## Lez325 (Jun 21, 2021)

Lovely set of a bird we don't see here in the UK

Les


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 21, 2021)

Lez325 said:


> Lovely set of a bird we don't see here in the UK
> 
> Les


Thank you, Les.


----------

